

Startups, Don't Starve - ariannasimpson
http://ariannasimpson.com/post/29580051074/startups-dont-starve

======
DavidZhangToGo
Awesome advice for any cash strapped startup - let's not just give out
business and coding advice, startups have problems that go way beyond that
(like survival!)

